# How to make DVR like this...



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

http://mycolorscreen.com/2011/03/24/mi-launcher-currado/

How do I setup icons like that? I am looking for a detailed guide on how to do it...I can't use normal icons because they won't stretch out like that, I guess specifically how do you edit and image to fit the dvr widget sizes (1x2, 3x1, etc)??


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

My guess would be using custom images. Try downloading a picture and see how it looks at 1x3. If they stretch or stay the same. I would look for landscape picture and portrait pictures.


----------



## underwaterjr (Aug 5, 2011)

I believe it's done with desktop visualizer and launcher pro plus. You can set up a widgit with deskyop visualizer and use whatever image you want. Then you can resize the widgit by long pressing it in launcher pro like your gonna trash it then let go. It will highlight and you can drag the corners to resize the image.


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

You can chose different size widgets w/ DVR. They have a whole thread devoted to windows tile icons on xda


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

WormDoes said:


> You can chose different size widgets w/ DVR. They have a whole thread devoted to windows tile icons on xda


I know how to use dvr very well, but I was more curious on how to take any picture and resize it to the widget size, but I can do that with GIMP or something I suppose. If you just take any picture and try to make it fit into that widget without resizing it its not going to work right


----------

